# Need advise - CC transaction failed



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Last night - received message from HDFC CC that transaction for IMMI FSW failed for 69000/-.

My international credit limit was 50K, Got the message twice followed by call from HDFC people.

I immediately dialed in to Customer Care and reset it to 85K...Now what is required to be done so that the immigration people will try to deduct the amount..

Read somewhere that this might lead to rejection..

Seniors --Please advise on this..

Santhosh


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Last night - received message from HDFC CC that transaction for IMMI FSW failed for 69000/-.
> 
> My international credit limit was 50K, Got the message twice followed by call from HDFC people.
> 
> ...


They normally try to charge 3 times within a timespan of 1 week. So, if yesterday was the first time then you can relax as they'll be trying again within the week.


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

sssagi said:


> They normally try to charge 3 times within a timespan of 1 week. So, if yesterday was the first time then you can relax as they'll be trying again within the week.


Thanks a lot..I am really counting on that.....Is there any other action required for this....Please dont mind my repetitive questioning....


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

Thank YOU..the amount got deducted last night...So waiting for next step...


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Thank YOU..the amount got deducted last night...So waiting for next step...


Congrats and best of luck for your PER.


----------



## Zizy86 (Jun 10, 2014)

Hello,

CIC try three times before concluding to final verdict. Its good you have increased your limit. I did the same yesterday after reading blogs and other things online. 

THanks,
Zizy


----------



## anishkumar03 (Nov 7, 2013)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Thank YOU..the amount got deducted last night...So waiting for next step...


Hi dude,

One doubt. Your signature says that u got Aus PR already in May. Are u luking for Canadian PR also !!!!!!


----------



## eyyunni1985 (Nov 11, 2013)

anishkumar03 said:


> Hi dude,
> 
> One doubt. Your signature says that u got Aus PR already in May. Are u luking for Canadian PR also !!!!!!


I am one of those guys - who would prefer backup and the expenditure incurred as investment...So yes..I am already holding..

If someone asks me backup for Canada, I would say my current job....

SAP market is more open in Canada than Aus..atleast thats what I think..

So you never know..just in case....


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

eyyunni1985 said:


> Thank YOU..the amount got deducted last night...So waiting for next step...


Congrats.....all the best for next step......


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

Zizy86 said:


> Hello,
> 
> CIC try three times before concluding to final verdict. Its good you have increased your limit. I did the same yesterday after reading blogs and other things online.
> 
> ...


So you find the info on the thread useful.....thats good.....


----------



## HWarraich (Sep 24, 2014)

eyyunni1985 said:


> I am one of those guys - who would prefer backup and the expenditure incurred as investment...So yes..I am already holding..
> 
> If someone asks me backup for Canada, I would say my current job....
> 
> ...


Gud idea.....


----------

